# Scanners...



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 3, 2005)

Any one else listening to the scanner waves besides me???

I got 3 scanners going right now. Never know when the sh!t is going to hit the fan, could be 8 in the morning or 8 at night!!! :rock: 

-PSM


----------



## Sinjz (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

Someone should set up a scanner passaround so people like me can check this hobby out. :naughty:


----------



## Sigman (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

Listening to SWAT team ops, stakeouts, manhunts, & vehicle chases are pretty exciting. Listening to the prostitute/john stings & arrests are entertaining as well! 

I respect those LEOS! It's a tough and dangerous job!!


----------



## KevinL (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*



Sinjz said:


> Someone should set up a scanner passaround so people like me can check this hobby out. :naughty:



Or perhaps even webcast 'em.. recently I saw a link to a 'live' feed on the Net. Can't recall where, though.


----------



## Sigman (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

I was going to post a live scanner link (somewhere in California) - did a Google search for "live scanner link" and there are too many for me to gather up and link. Try it out!

Better to listen in to your own local area though!


----------



## StevieRay (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

There are some very interesting links to live feeds from military in NOLA.

http://www.radioreference.com/wiki/index.php/Hurricane_Katrina


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

Yeah, I enjoy listening to my scanner, but the only stuff I can pick up is the local fire/rescue, the local state prison, the local school bus company, and some public utilities thing. I don't have one that can pick up 800Mhz digital, so I can't pick up any local LE stuff. Too bad...


----------



## jtice (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

I have always wondered about how muvh I would here on one of these.
Always wanted a nice small hand held one, do they pickup as well as a desktop one?

Its just one of those things I have always wanted, but never felt like spending the $ on it.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

Where can you get a scanner? How does one go about finding if they are legal in their area or not?


----------



## Nitroz (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Any one else listening to the scanner waves besides me???
> 
> I got 3 scanners going right now. Never know when the sh!t is going to hit the fan, could be 8 in the morning or 8 at night!!! :rock:
> 
> -PSM



Yes! It's very fun to scan your butt on the copy machine at work! J.K.  

I have listened to the local police and fire over the internet before. It would be nice to have a portable scanner though.


----------



## gorn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*



IlluminatingBikr said:


> Where can you get a scanner? How does one go about finding if they are legal in their area or not?



Radio shack has them, depending upon what area of California your in there is a store called Scanners Unlimited in the SF bay area that is great. Scanners are legal in California unless you use them to intercept police transmissions while your committing a crime.

I have had a scanner (several) since the early 70's. The are a lot of fun to listen to. Some of the new models that allow programing via your computer are great.


----------



## LumenHound (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

If you want to hear something really funny then start listening to wireless "baby monitor" frequencies. Parents forget that they are bugging their own home when they use these and you'd be surprised at what the neighbours are saying when they think they are just discussing things amonst themselves. The mics on those monitors are *very* sensitive!


----------



## MikeF (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

PoliceScannerMan,
I use several scanners everday at work. I work as a Photgrapher for a TV station, and we monitor a lot of frequencies all day long. They have just installed 16 Uniden BC796D Digital APCO scanners, all hooked up to external antennas, and speakers. I use an old DPD Radio Scanner when traveling to and from work, and I also carry Yaesu VX-7R and VX-5R HTs while at work for various purposes. I am hoping to get a Uniden BCD396T to replace the GE Scanner.


----------



## senecaripple (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

until internet came into my life, i use to listen to the scanner alot, police, undercover agents, sanitation dept plowing streets, cordless phones, cell phones. then it got really hi-tech, trunking and apco digital, dont have either one. except for nyc, all the suburbs seem to have gone digital. cant really listen to nj, or westchester. cant really listen to cell or cordless unless yours go to 2.4gigs!

going on a long bus ride to montreal for a hockey game next week! maybe i'll bring my little scanner along with my ipod.


----------



## cobb (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

I use to listen to an old bear cat one. Had 18 channels, limited to the 400mhz range and other ranges were blocked out. I recall lots of hacks in the back of magazines to remove the limits, but borrowed it from my uncle. I use it where i live to listen to the race broadcasts, cordless phones and baby monitors, not to ment the bus frequency. 40-49 mhz is where all the cheap cordless phones and baby monitors work. Some 900 mhz phones broadcast on 448mhz or so. 

I would set it to scan a block and put it within reach to hit the scan button when it would pause on a tv broacast, pager or some space noises. 

I met a blind guy in rehab who had a portable scanner he tuned to the bus/paratransit frequency. That way he would know when his bus arrived. 

I lost interest myself in it. It did give some insight to the trash tv programs that seem to get ratings. nothing like hearing a conference call of the neighbors where jerry springer is on. Also a bit of the human psychi.


----------



## webley445 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

Hey policescannerman!

I live in St. Pete and monitor Pin. Co. daily. Have been doing so for years. Are you aware of or are a member of the Yahoo Group called Tampa Bay TRS? We get posting from others in your area and as far as Orlando and the East coast.

jtice and others,
Most folks go to Radio Shack to buy scanners but there are other options. just as in flashlights, there seems to be two main groups of user, Bearcat and Radio Shack. 
Regardless, if you want to pick up most public safety services (PD, FD, etc) you will need a "trunking" scanner. They cost more but have the function to be able to track transmissions used on modern computerized systens that most departments use. you can still monitor these freqs on non trunking scanners, but will not be able to follow both ends of a conversation/transmission, and the trunking scanners will tune in anything that non-trunkers can.

With the advent of digital scanners coming onto the market, the only slightly older trunking scanners are starting to come down in price, check Ebay.
I have a RS Pro-95 scanner and it works great. there is a slight learning curve to programming, but nothing that time and practice won't improve (tis is a hobby, yes?). RS Pro-90 is a good unit too.

But you can have a lot of fun with non trunking scanners too for monitoring aviation, some military, businesses, facility/property security and operations, utilities, etc. And keep in mind that there are still alot of FD -PD departments that are still using conventional freqs. Call around to local Radio Shack stores till you find a saleman that is at least somewhat knowledgeable about scanners and you can learn alot

I the past few years I have heard all kinds of crazy stuff. Several shootings where I could hear the shots in the back ground. Comms between the ground and air units, car chases, actual swat call outs, firemen transmitting from their helment comms while in a burning structure. list goes on. You also hear some funny stuff too.


----------



## cobb (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

Since these recent natural disasters, how useful is one of these scanners during one of those emergencys? What about the civilian too?

I think I was reading somewhere they were going to use channel 1 of those adult walkie talkies that have a 2 mile range and multiple channels as an emergency channel.


----------



## whammy707 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

http://www.cs.uu.nl/~gerard/RadioCorner/Sets/Yup9000.htm

Hear everything.


----------



## zespectre (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

I often have 3 going as well.
-A postitively ancient PRO-46 that is mostly set to monitor amateur radio
-My trusty PRO-92 that is set to several of the local trunked systems
-A PRO-2052 hooked up to a computer (My "seeker/logger")

My only issues right now are that DC has gone mostly digital, and the FCC re-banding is going to screw up some of my 800mhz trunk monitoring. I can't complain too much though. There is SO MUCH radio activity in my area that I often have to lock out whole sections or it's just a constant, overwhelming, babble!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*



MikeF said:


> They have just installed 16 Uniden BC796D Digital APCO scanners, all hooked up to external antennas, and speakers.



             

I love my BCD396T, it really is, "The Ultimate Scanner."
Too bad Bill Cheek never saw it....

-PSM


----------



## CLHC (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

I don't know anything about scanners. . .but was wondering if these just receive only or are there ones that can double as walkie-talkie for lack of a better word?


----------



## Jumpmaster (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

Typically, "scanners" are receive only. There are some amateur radio transceivers that have transmit capability on limited frequencies with wideband receive, but lack much of the functionality of dedicated scanners...and you would need a license to transmit as well but as they seem to be giving the licenses away these days, it shouldn't be a big deal.

JM-99



CHC said:


> I don't know anything about scanners. . .but was wondering if these just receive only or are there ones that can double as walkie-talkie for lack of a better word?


----------



## dbedit (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

AOR 8000 for me!

Now if I could just find a SCOUT for It<SMILE>

If you enjoy the scanner get a Ham ticket the VHF and UHF are great to listen and talk on also is a useable band for MARS Military Amature Radio Service. Many repeaters also patch to HF frequencys to tune around the world


----------



## hburner (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

I have used scanners for years and still enjoy them. I currently have a Bearcat handheld 900mhz but I'm waiting for the digitals to come down in price. I used to love it when they would pick cell phones, Boy I heard some DOOOZIES!!!!!


----------



## *Bryan* (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

My dad listens to scanners all the time. When I was young (mid 20's) my dad bought me a scanner for my truck (radio shack) to keep with my cb. Man, when 9/11 happened (and I lived in NYC) that was a valuable piece of equipment. You heard everything on the scanner. Some things you didn't want to hear......Now it sits in my garage. I live in NJ now and my town is kinda like Mayberry...............


----------



## was_jlh (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

dbedit, i ran a scout with my icom for a while, a lot of fun.


----------



## bigcozy (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Any scanner enthuisast's???*

Very good thing to have. I bought one in a pawn shop for mostly listening to weather reports since I live in Tornado Alley. Never thought I would use it much, but it turned out to be a great purchase. I would leave it on by accident sometimes, and learn my neighbors were being busted for drugs and things like that. Also learned to listen to the PD when weather hit, the boys in blue spot the twisters first. Gives you a much better picture of what is going on in your town. In the event of natural or man made disaster, it would be very high on my priority list.

I have a NON trunk tracking model, and you can use these even with a trunked system. You will pick up bits and pieces of info, it has been enough for me to get by on. Now, my town of 50K people has purchased and implemented a digital system, so my scanner isn't worth much except for listening to civillian stuff. I live in a condo, and if I didn't block them I would pick up every phone conversation (cordless phones) in the area. I seriously want a digital model, but it is steep. 

Question: Can anbody find streaming audio like we had during the NOLA disaster?

Drop some links on you:

http://radioreference.com/forums/index.php?
http://radioreference.com/
http://radioreference.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## jtice (Oct 27, 2005)

*Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

I am thinking of getting into some HAM and Scanner stuff.

Was thinking of getting the Icom ic-r5 handheld Scanner.
Anyone know anything about it? 
or any other good ones?

Anyone here do any HAM stuff?
I was thinking of getting into it, 
till I realized it would cost at least $500 for the Transceiver ! :green:

~John


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

I would like to get a scanner but am unsure what brand to get, i just want good reception (duh) and good freq coverage....


----------



## RA40 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

I've got a Yaesu VR500 receiver. The interface is a bit clunky, though it has some very nice features...a balance. Would like a digital trunking one though.  (Another hobby to help drain $$.  )

Some places I have been recco'd:

http://www.strongsignals.net/index.cgi
http://www.lentinicomm.com/index.asp
http://www.javiation.co.uk/ (Back in the day, some of the online group would buy full coverage receiver. The hobby has changed since then. Shipping is quick. I haven't bought form him just relaying what has been posted.)


----------



## jtice (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

I am thinking of getting an ICOM r5 scanner.
http://www.icomamerica.com/products/receivers/r5/

Still learning though, but it gets great reviews, and has a wide range.

~John


----------



## AJ_Dual (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

It's on my eventual "buy" list. I just like hearing what's going on around me.

Not real high priority, but just leaving my FRS/GMRS talkie on "scan" and listening in as I pass by construction sites, stores where the stockers/personell have radios etc. has been fascinating, and is threatening to get me "hooked". To be able to pick up police/fire/EMS, HAM, aircraft, all sorts of other stuff would be great.

Just what I need, another hobby/gear addiction. As if guns and flashlights weren't enough. Thank God I'm not a full-fledged "knife guy". I seem satisfied witht he handful I have now...

That Icom looks nice. I assume that with the PC programability, one can get lists of good channels and text info for your region off of Internet forums devoted to HAM and upload it into the scanner?


----------



## Screehopper (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

I've been licensed for over 10 years. I currently have a General Class license.

John, you looking for a handheld, mobile or base station? You can get a 2m handheld (~140-144 Mhz) for about $110. A dual band (2m/70cm) mobile for around $270-400. HF is where the gear starts getting expensive.

Scanner websites:
www.radioreference.com
www.strongsignals.net

For a scanner you have to decide if you want analog or to get a digital scanner capable of trunking (more common in the city).


----------



## Lightbringer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

I was about to post the same question! I have been thinking about getting into HAM, just not sure about how much it would cost me. I already have a two scanners, an old bearcat and another radio shack digital trunking one (<--yea that one was a pretty penny, i still dont kno what drugs i took to walk outta the store with it). 

I think i'd want to stick with a handheld unit, mostly because I'm a beginner and if I decided not to keep going with the hobby, I can still use it for emergencies. I'd appreciate some help also, thanks.


----------



## jtice (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

AFAIK, the Icom r5 doesnt do trucnking...

But I am very "in the dark" about the trunking.
What IS truncking? using multiple freq at once?

Basically, I want to hear what the cops are up to, 
emergancy stuff also.
Want it SMALL, and under $200

I have an OLD (50+ years) crystal scanner, and it picks up the local cops every so often, thats it.

Seems to me, that everyone is doing HF now, and dont even bother otherwise.
I was just thinking about it as a hobby, sit at home and use it.

~John


----------



## TomH (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

Currently there are only two companies that make "scanners", they are Uniden and GRE. Everyone else (Yaesu, Icom, Kenwood, AOR, etc.), make "communications recievers". The major differences are that communications recievers don't "scan" as fast as scanners do, but the CRs typically cover a wider range of frequencies and bands. However, most short ranged communications (99% of what you pick up on a scanner), is covered in the 25-960 Mhz range.

For beginners looking to get into the hobby, I would suggest going with an analog scanner from RadioShack. The PRO-97 (http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...2032052.2032072&allCount=14&parentPage=family) is a great first scanner, and happens to be on sale currently for $149.99, which is $70 off of the regular price. If you decide this is something you like after playing around with something inexpensive, there are always bigger, better, more feature packed radios out there that will take away even more of your time and money. Don't ask me how I know! 

I wouldn't suggest jumping into the hobby with a more expensive radio like the Icom or Yaesu, for if you find you don't really like it, you will rarely if ever recoup the money you spend on the more expensive radios. Also, I can recommend a great beginners book on the topic of scanning. The link below will take you to more info on it.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_1/002-2290028-3590408?v=glance&s=books

The book is 10 years old, but most of the information presented is still valid, and it is a pretty interesting read.


----------



## was_jlh (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

http://www.radioreference.com/wiki/index.php/Trunking_Basics

the r-5 doesn't trunk. if you're gonna do trunking, you will want to find out if your local authorities use digital or analog trunking. also, the r-5 has a sma antenna connector, that's gonna be an issue when you go to hook another antenna to it. of course, an external antenna on your house may overload the r-5's front-end anyway. i love icoms ( had an r10 ), but it is more of a reciever than a scanner, imho. also, no keypad on the r-5, that would drive me nuts.


----------



## Screehopper (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



jtice said:


> But I am very "in the dark" about the trunking.
> What IS truncking? using multiple freq at once?



Trunking Basics [thanks to radioreference.com (scanner enthusiast forums)]
http://www.radioreference.com/wiki/index.php/Trunking_Basics

I'm in the big city so the majority of the police here have gone digital. On top of that many of them use encryption now so all you'll hear is whitenoise. Decryption of the tranmissions are against the law.

Best bet, look up your city at radioreference.com . Go to "RR Database" in the lefthand menu. Pick your state and find out if your local police is analog or digital and whatnot.

A handheld digital scanners with trunking sets you back around $500. The two most popular right now are:

Radioshack Pro-96 $500 (if you're lucky find it on sale around $425)
Uniden BCD396T $550


----------



## Screehopper (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

2m handhelds to get you started:

Yaesu VX-150 - $125 (I love mine, I got mine on sale for $105, I've noticed the price has gone up. It used to be $115 a 1.5-2 years ago. Rugged and water resistant)

Yaesu VX-170 - $150

Icom IC-T2H SPORT - $99

Alinco DJ-196T - $119

Kenwood THK2AT - $150

I used to have dual band Kenwoods (TH-78A, and TH-79A(D), but the construction did not hold up). I have a Yaesu now.

Dual banders are usually on the 2m (144Mhz) and 70cm (440Mhz) bands. 2m being the most commonly used. 70cm having more private frequencies owned by schools or clubs. Dual banders usually also come with more bells and whistles hence a factor in costing more than double of buying two 2m handhelds.


----------



## jtice (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

Thanks ALOT for the info guys !!!

I went to RS today and looked at the PRO-97.
Seems really nice, I like how it has more buttons, and a keypad.
Looks easier to use.

My main, and really only concern with it, is the gaps in the freq, and its freq range.
25-54MHz, 108-136.9875MHz, 137-174MHz, 216.0025-221.9975MHz, 222-225, 225.025-405.975MHz, 406-512MHz, 806-960 (excluding mobile) and 1240-1300MHz 

I want to eventually (might have to get a big antenna) listen to things like the space shuttle launches (6706.5, 6896.0, 7461.0)
Will the PRO-97 pick those up?
Also, I want to be able to listen to HAM stuff also, will it do well for that?

Sounds like the PRO-97 would be a better "scanner" for just setting it up, and letting it scan. Verse the Icom r5, is more for setting it to a perticular freq you want to monitor (even though it will "scan")

~John


----------



## Screehopper (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

Right-click save. US Frequency Allocation Chart in Technicolor 
http://www.ntia.doc.gov/osmhome/allochrt.pdf

US Amateur Bands (in color or b/w pdf)
http://www.arrl.org/FandES/field/regulations/bands.html

Amateur Band Plan
http://www.arrl.org/FandES/field/regulations/bandplan.html

Perhaps these charts/pages will help you better decide on which scanner you want to get.


----------



## TomH (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



jtice said:


> Thanks ALOT for the info guys !!!
> 
> I went to RS today and looked at the PRO-97.
> Seems really nice, I like how it has more buttons, and a keypad.
> Looks easier to use.



The PRO-97 is a very easy to use scanner, compared to some of the receivers out there. RadioShack also sells a cable for the scanner that allows you to program it with your PC. Once you do it this way, programming one with the keyboard will seem primitive and clumsy.




jtice said:


> My main, and really only concern with it, is the gaps in the freq, and its freq range.
> 25-54MHz, 108-136.9875MHz, 137-174MHz, 216.0025-221.9975MHz, 222-225, 225.025-405.975MHz, 406-512MHz, 806-960 (excluding mobile) and 1240-1300MHz



Trust me, there is *PLENTY* to listen to in the frequency ranges that the PRO-97 covers. Police and fire comms, while interesting, are not the "be-all-end-all" of scanner listening. I find business and utility freqs much more interesting and informative to listen to. You have to remember, the people that use these freqs are usually by no means radio professionals, and their comms can be very interesting as a result.  




jtice said:


> I want to eventually (might have to get a big antenna) listen to things like the space shuttle launches (6706.5, 6896.0, 7461.0)
> Will the PRO-97 pick those up?
> Also, I want to be able to listen to HAM stuff also, will it do well for that?



As for the shuttle comms in the frequencies that you list, the answer is no, the PRO-97 will not recieve those freqs. AFAIK, there isn't a consumer grade receiver made that will get those freqs, however, the scanner book that I linked to in my above post tells you the basic equipment that you need to receive freqs in that range (large satellite dish, microwave receiver, etc.). However, it isn't cheap, even with surplus equipment. The PRO-97 does cover some of the more popular VHF/UHF HAM bands, so you are covered there. To listen to the HF HAM bands however, you will need a CR or a good shortwave radio.





jtice said:


> Sounds like the PRO-97 would be a better "scanner" for just setting it up, and letting it scan. Verse the Icom r5, is more for setting it to a perticular freq you want to monitor (even though it will "scan")
> 
> ~John




In a sense, yes. Scanners are much better than CRs for scanning large chunks of freqs very quickly. CRs usually have much better sensativity than scanners and will generally pick up more, including the popular sidebands.


----------



## zespectre (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

never got into ham, I have 3 different scanners at home and even with DC going digital there is SO MUCH radio traffic here that finding the stuff that concerns my neighborhood was a bit of a challenge to be sure!


----------



## matrixshaman (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

As far as Ham radio goes you can get some really sweet deals on mobile units and I think Icom is one of the best. Kenwood next. Totally avoid Yaesu ( IMO ). I almost got into HAM radio about 40 years ago - learned code and could have gotten a Novice then but lost interest until about 25 years ago when I got a tech license. Since the advent of the Internet I don't use it as much but they are great to have when mobile and they work in places cell phones don't work - both through repeaters and HF. 2 meter is a great place to start. A good 50 watt mobile can be had for a little over a $100 new. Handhelds with up to 5 watts can be had for right at $100. Great fun and good for emergency stuff. I've got an old radio shack base scanner I'd sell for $25 if anyone wants it - has the book too and works perfect. Scanners are cool - paid $500 for a handheld top of the line one a number of years back. Then soldered on a couple pepper flake sized resistors to 'Mod' it  Sold that one a couple years ago but still have a radio shack handheld. If the SHTF Ham Radio will be very valuable to have so I'm keeping most of what I have. I do think I've got a Kenwood handheld for 2 meter I'd sell though. If anyone is interested in that PM me.


----------



## jtice (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

Thanks soooo much for the info guys.

after even more research, 
I do think a "scanner" would fit my needs better.
and the PRO-97 is really nice, I looked at one at RS today.

But, There are a few features that I like on the Uniden BC246T better.
and its smaller, 
I think I might go with it instead.

~John


----------



## Jumpmaster (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



matrixshaman said:


> As far as Ham radio goes you can get some really sweet deals on mobile units and I think Icom is one of the best. Kenwood next. Totally avoid Yaesu ( IMO ).



Ok, without getting into a huge debate over which manufacturer is "better", I'll just say I've had plenty of Yaesu rigs and have never had a problem with them. Lots of problems with the old Icom IC2-SRA handheld/scanner back when it was new. So there's another data point for you.

Before contemplating any amateur radio transceiver purchases, check out eham.com and look at the reviews there. I think folks might find them informative and refreshing...that's where I look before making a big radio purchase.

And BTW, "ham" is neither an acronym nor an initialization...so no need to captalize every letter, as in "HAM". 

JM-99


----------



## InFlux (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



jtice said:


> But, There are a few features that I like on the Uniden BC246T better.
> and its smaller,
> I think I might go with it instead.
> 
> ~John



Thanks A LOT John. I was content with my BC 245 XLT until you mentioned that one. 

I hate being limited to 5 (or less) banks, and the 246T looks like you can configure it however you like it. Plus that "close call" feature sounds awesome.

Anyway, to put my two cents in. I've been a casual scanner enthusist for about 15 years, upgrading every 3-4 years as the technology changes. I've been RX'ing the trunked systems for about the last 8 years or so (Metro D.C. area), but haven't gone digital yet. 

I've had both Radio Shack and Bearcat scanners- Both are good quality. To me Radio Shack had previously had a slight edge on features (more banks, temp location spots, and the ability to search (as opposed to scan) up and down from any frequency). 

But I bought a PRO-95 two years ago to upgrade from my 245 XLT (mostly because I wanted the alpha tags) and it was so un-user friendly that I never even figured out how to program it. I can usually figure out any electronic device by playing with it for a few minutes (not to mention I've been programing scanners for years). Even the instructions (yes I did read them) were all but useless. Think it's time for eBay for that one.

Anyway, not sure about the learning curve on the 246T, but it looks like a real nice unit. Let us know what you thing when you get it.


----------



## tylerdurden (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



jtice said:


> I was thinking of getting into it,
> till I realized it would cost at least $500 for the Transceiver ! :green:



Don't buy that pre-made stuff! Build your own! Jeez! Google for "homebrew radio"!


----------



## philiphb (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

OK, I'll admit it I'm a HAM. W1PHB. To start out as a HAM you need to pass a short multiple choice test for a Tech. Lic. that allows you to operate on the bands 6 meters and lower (most often, 6 meters, 2 meters and 70cm). There is alot of activity on these band including Space Shuttle, ISS and moon bounce. There are ofter repeaters set-up that allow you to greatly increase your transmit range. Some of these repeaters use VOIP and are linked via the internet to repeaters internationally. To use the High Frequency Bands you need to take another test (multiple choice) and at least for now pass a 5 word per minute Morse Code test. There is a very good likelyhood that the* Code test will be dropped within the next year by the FCC. * The highest class of HAMS are of the Extra class, again you must pass a multiple choice test. Did I mention that *ALL THE TEST QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS ARE PUBLIC DOMAIN AND WELL PUBLISHED!.* 

There is even a Video tape test program that walks you right through the Tech process. It is done by John and Martha King who do the training tapes for Pilots.

Small hand held transceivers by Yeasu, Icom, and Kenwood are made to transmit on the HAM bands but many have wide receivers that cover most all of the radio frequencies (cell frequencies are blocked on those sold in the US unless you are a LEO). These small HT's, as they are called do have many programmable scanning properties which differ by make and model.

For equiptment try:
www.gigaparts.com

For more HAM information try:
www.arrl.org

As we saw on 09/11 and Hurricain Katrina the only initial communication was provided by HAMS. "When All Else Fails, Amateur Radio" is the slogan of the ARRL's ARES (Ameature Radio Emergency Services)
BTW most of us ARES members use SureFire lights .


----------



## Screehopper (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

Another place to get equipment from:
www.aesham.com


----------



## matrixshaman (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

jtice - I know well the quality of Rat Shack - or lack of - I'll just say I had $14 million dollars of it under my control at one time. And trying to get anything returned to them is a serious pain. Uniden would be my choice.


----------



## KC2IXE (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



jtice said:


> I am thinking of getting into some HAM and Scanner stuff.
> 
> ...snip... $500 for the Transceiver ! :green:
> 
> ~John



You MIGHT say I'm into it - 2 scanners, 23 (Yes 23) different ham transceivers!! And no, they didn't all cost $500 - in fact, only ONE of them cost more than $250 - and MOST of them cost < $100, sometimes MUCH less

When you say transceivers - are you talking VHF/UHF (the stuff you only need a Tech license for?) Or do you want to go all the way to HF (you need Morse Code in the USA - for NOW - but not in Canada)

HF rigs, bought new do start in the $500 range, and go UP - WAY WAY up (there are a few on the market the cost more than $10K!!) - and then you need all the accessories - HF will really cost about $800 to start - if you start with new gear BUT

When you get into the hobby, buy yourself a nice dual band rig - figure $300 with antenna if you buy new (and as low as FREE if you get lucky - yes, I've gotten radios free) - but most importantly, even before you buy a radio, or take a test, if there is a ham club in your area, go down, talk, make friends. There is a LONG tradition in the radio hobby of taking new hams under your wing - it's called "Elmering" - the person who takes you under their wing is your Elmer

You'd be surprised what happens when you get Elmered by the right people - gear shows up on loan, or someone says "gee, here's a radio I have not used in years - got $50?" - used gear tends to come out of the woodwork for new guys who show an interest - and often, for HF stuff, your elmer will just allow you to come over and run his radio for a while - while he teaches you

In return, when YOU become experienced, YOU will be expected to do the same. I've got a couple of members in my local ARES group who don't even own a radio - we just loan them radios (remember I did say I have 23 radios....)

73 de KG2V
Charlie


----------



## TomH (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



matrixshaman said:


> jtice - I know well the quality of Rat Shack - or lack of - I'll just say I had $14 million dollars of it under my control at one time. And trying to get anything returned to them is a serious pain. Uniden would be my choice.



I haven't seen this lack of quality, and besides, Uniden makes several of RSs scanners (along with GRE).

The PRO-95 (GRE) that I currently use has held up fairly well in the 3 years that I've owned it, and I haven't exactly been "gentle" with it. The one time I did have to have it serviced (my fault totally, not the radios), the RS that I dropped it off at gave me not problem one for doing so, and Fort Worth actually got it back to them in a very timely manner.

I will grant you that RS does sometimes sell very cheap, off-the-wall stuff, but it's been my experience that their scanners don't fall into that category.


----------



## TomH (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



Screehopper said:


> Another place to get equipment from:
> www.aesham.com



Agreed! AES is a very good place to buy ham and radio gear from, and their prices are also very reasonable. :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappy (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

I have the Alinco DJX-2000 and the AOR 8200 MK III. The MKIII is PERFECT .... without trunking... but it receives from 50kb to 3000 (without gaps) I love it. There is a new scanner out now which is supposedly the best, digital, trunking, huge wideband i think its the Uniden BCD-396T, available at lentinicomm (dot) com... it does everything... I want one, just can't justify it.


----------



## iNDiGLo (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

I have a Radio Shack Pro-95 with the 800Mhz antenna. I use it specifically to listen to local Police/Fire/EMT traffic.

I want to mount an antenna on the house and run some cable inside so i get better reception but not sure what to get.

www.radioreference.com is a great place for all things scanner.

 iNDiGLo


----------



## lymph (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

jtice,

I've been a ham for about 12 years - and an Amateur Extra class ham since 1996. The Kenwood/Yaesu/Icom wars are like Chevy/Ford/Dodge. So keep that in mind when people are bashing one company wholesale. It's almost religion for some.

You can get a good handheld 2m / 70cm radio for around $200. It'll be fun for a while, but repeaters and VHF/UHF FM isn't all that exciting, IMO. Get ahold of some ham radio magazines or books (check the library for the ARRL Amateur Radio Handbook, or old copies of QST, CQ, or 73 magazine) and see what can be done. There are _so_ many options in the hobby of ham radio. Bouncing your signals off the moon, 6 meters, public service, contesting, backpacking/portable operation, etc. There's something for just about everyone.

If you want to have some serious worldwide fun, learn Morse code and go for your General-class license. Don't let any clowns convince you that Morse code is too hard to learn. If you can memorize a song, you can learn morse code well enough to pass the current test. Plus, CW (the mode where morse code is used) is a great mode - my personal favorite - and it lets you talk around the world with minimal equipment. You can get a used HF radio for $2-300 or build your own for less. 

As far as scanners go, I would not spend a lot of money on any scanner that doesn't do trunking. Around here, everything cool is trunked.


----------



## RayO (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

John....I've been licensed for a year. If your interested in becoming a Ham, you should look at the Yaesu VX-5......A Triple-Band handheld Transceveiver that covers most of the frequencies you mentioned (Receive). You can monitor the following frequencies;

0.5-1.8MHz 
1.8-16MHz
48-59MHz
59-108MHz
108-137MHz
137-174MHz
174-222MHz
222-420MHz
420-470MHz
470-729MHz
800-999MHz

You can kill two birds with one stone. Purchase the radio to monitor the frequencies you listed, and when pass your Tech Exam, you can Transmit on the 6m...2m...440 Ham Bands. By the way, this tiny Transceiver is terrific. You may what to check out some of the reviews on eham.net. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Malpaso (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

FYI, the HAM equivalent of CPF is www.eham.net


----------



## lymph (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



Malpaso said:


> FYI, the HAM equivalent of CPF is www.eham.net



Or check out the forums at www.qrz.com


----------



## Sinjz (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

Could someone suggest a good scanner for use in New York City? Do I NEED to go digital? Mainly want EMS, Police and Fire Dept., but willing to listen to whatever else.


----------



## jtice (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

Sinjz,

This site should tell you what you need.
http://www.radioreference.com/modules.php?name=RR

There are basically 3 types of scanners...
regular, trunking, and digital

Once you find what type you need, they are all about the same in their respective type.
You then start selecting one based on features.

Which is why I choose the Uniden BC246T, 
it has a MUCH better memory system than most.

Everyone else, Thanks alot for the info !!!

~John


----------



## Sinjz (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

Thanks for the link John.  I've actually been to the site after PoliceScanner directed me there. It seems that New York City is not currently digital, but I keep hearing that they are going that way. I was hoping someone currently into scanners would know better and tell me, so I don't end up spending $150 on a scanner that becomes obsolete after a year. Limited cash , so I really can't afford to buy the wrong one. Truthfullly, I'm hoping someone will do a scanner passaround or something so I can see if I would really sit here with the scanner on before I invest the money.


----------



## KC2IXE (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



Sinjz said:


> Could someone suggest a good scanner for use in New York City? Do I NEED to go digital? Mainly want EMS, Police and Fire Dept., but willing to listen to whatever else.



THE reference for scanning in NYC is www.n2nov.net I don't like the guy, and I KNOW NYPD has asked him to take down stuff (no dice) - but it is definitive

IF you want to stick with fire/police, you do NOT need digital in NYC, and there is plenty of non digital stuff - NYC's OEM net IS trunked, and I believe digital

NYC fire freqs are REALLY strange, and part of that is they got 1/2 way done with a change over, and stopped because of problems - dispatch is all VHF, but other stuff is UHF - so you end up with VHF radios on the truck, the captain with VHF and UHF HTs and the regular fire fighters with UHF

How much radio activity is there to scan in NYC? A friend who just moved out had 2 Trunk Trackers and 2 "regular" 500 channel scanners hooked up, so that he could have more than one priority - if you scan a full set, you'll miss stuff on the public service freqs while waiting - heck, just scanning FDNY's 6 dispatch freqs (Citywide, Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, Bronx and SI (combined), and the fire boarts) you will have times where the scanner rarely stops for more than a minute or 2


----------



## Radio (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

If you haven't already guessed by my name, then let me set the record straight, SWL for 35 years, ham for 25 years, Extra class in the 1 call area.


----------



## attowatt (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

_._. _ _._

_._. _ _._

_._. _ _._

_.. . _._ ._ _ _ ..... ._ ._ _ _ 

:wave:


----------



## jtice (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

Ok, this is freaky....

Radio, there was a thread at RadioReference, a guy posted a pic about his radio setup,
well it has a Surefire in the picture, ppl went nuts !!!!!

They were asking all sorts of Qs, then someone mentioned CPF,
and a ton of them posted saying they were members here !!!! 

Whats the connection !!!???'

~John


----------



## Sinjz (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



KC2IXE said:


> THE reference for scanning in NYC is www.n2nov.net I don't like the guy, and I KNOW NYPD has asked him to take down stuff (no dice) - but it is definitive
> 
> IF you want to stick with fire/police, you do NOT need digital in NYC, and there is plenty of non digital stuff - NYC's OEM net IS trunked, and I believe digital
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!  I didn't spot this post until today. I'll check out the site too, but why do you not like the guy? Are the frequencies suppose to be secret or something? :thinking:

Any suggestions on a specific scanner that won't cost me too many lights? :candle:


----------



## alberto (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

Yes, I am a ham and also a scanner enthusiast, which aren't necessarily related in terms of equipment. Ham broadband receivers are not scanners in the true sense. Although I like monitoring HF bands, my main scanning is with different equipment (Radio Shack PRO-97), monitoring public service, air, military, government, weather, business, CB -- and ham repeaters.

If you're looking for a scanner, I can recommend the PRO-97 with the optional RS 800 MHz antenna. It does all trunking systems but not digital.


----------



## philiphb (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



attowatt said:


> _._. _ _._
> 
> _._. _ _._
> 
> ...


 
.-- .---- .--. .... -...
--. --- --- -.. -. .. --. .... -:thanks:


----------



## KC2IXE (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



Sinjz said:


> Thanks for the info!  I didn't spot this post until today. I'll check out the site too, but why do you not like the guy? Are the frequencies suppose to be secret or something? :thinking:
> 
> Any suggestions on a specific scanner that won't cost me too many lights? :candle:



Don't like the guy because of personal problems with him, and some stuff with Amatuer radio. NOthing to do with scanners. There is some info on his site that doesn't make some of the public service folks happy, but it's legit, and legal, so there is nothing anyone can do


----------



## TomH (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



jtice said:


> Ok, this is freaky....
> 
> Radio, there was a thread at RadioReference, a guy posted a pic about his radio setup,
> well it has a Surefire in the picture, ppl went nuts !!!!!
> ...




I've been a member of Trunkedradio.net (RadioReferences old name) as long as I've been a member here. It would appear that a lot of folks interested in flashlights are also interested in radio.

I assume this is the connection you speak of?


----------



## jtice (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

Yea Tom,
Just seemed like an un-normal amount of them liked flashlights also.
I have just never seen/heard another group/forum/etc be as connected to lights.

Maybe some knife forums, but thats usually cuz they are all into tactical things.
The connection between Radios and Lights just seemed odd.

But hey, its all good 

Sinjz,
I just got a Uniden BC246T a couple weeks ago and love it.
I was also looking at the Radio Shack 97 PRO,
but the Uniden is smaller, and handles its memory locations much better.

~John


----------



## TomH (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



jtice said:


> The connection between Radios and Lights just seemed odd.
> 
> ~John



Not really! They both can eat batteries like they are going out of style.  

That's a *BIG* reason that I run rechargeable NIMH batteries in my scanners, using alkalines would leave me flat broke!


----------



## Radio (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

Early ham radios ran on batteries and tube radios glow in the dark, hmmmmm, think I see a trend begining, Flashlights are just parabolic reflectors that focus electromagnetic radiation, it just happens to be in the spectrum of visible light, wait, so a flashlight is just a visible light transmitter, scotty, I need more power!! what was the question again??


----------



## alberto (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



jtice said:


> Yea Tom,
> Just seemed like an un-normal amount of them liked flashlights also.
> The connection between Radios and Lights just seemed odd.



I don't find it strange since I'm one of them. There seem to be two groups -- those who like all things tactical (guns, knives, hunting, etc.) and those who like all things technical (radio, electronics, computers, cameras, etc.) Some folks belong to both groups. What we all seem to have in common is the appreciation for top-quality, highly functional, practical, and innovative devices. 

To me, a HA-III finished, precision-machined aluminum, advanced high-power white-color Light-Emitting-Diode flashlight with a fully regulated switching power supply the size of a dime, and a reliable click switch connecting a high capacity lithium battery is a thing of real technical beauty and I appreciate the heck out of it.


----------



## Radio (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



alberto said:


> I don't find it strange since I'm one of them. There seem to be two groups -- those who like all things tactical (guns, knives, hunting, etc.) and those who like all things technical (radio, electronics, computers, cameras, etc.) Some folks belong to both groups. What we all seem to have in common is the appreciation for top-quality, highly functional, practical, and innovative devices.
> 
> To me, a HA-III finished, precision-machined aluminum, advanced high-power white-color Light-Emitting-Diode flashlight with a fully regulated switching power supply the size of a dime, and a reliable click switch connecting a high capacity lithium battery is a thing of real technical beauty and I appreciate the heck out of it.



I second that emotion!!!


----------



## Sinjz (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

I was looking at the Radio Shack 97 PRO on the website and came across this comment:

"best scanner i ever bought so far this is my 5th RS scanner i got this to replace my PRO 2067 cuz the 2067 WILL not scan trunked systems after FCC rebanding is done wihch is between 2005 and 2008 3 days after i got this scanner i found out that the Pro 97 will not fallow the rebanding eather"

What's this FCC rebanding thing and does that mean if I picked up a RS PRO 97, it would only be good for a few years?


----------



## BobVA (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*



Sinjz said:


> I was looking at the Radio Shack 97 PRO on the website and came across this comment:
> 
> "best scanner i ever bought so far this is my 5th RS scanner i got this to replace my PRO 2067 cuz the 2067 WILL not scan trunked systems after FCC rebanding is done wihch is between 2005 and 2008 3 days after i got this scanner i found out that the Pro 97 will not fallow the rebanding eather"
> 
> What's this FCC rebanding thing and does that mean if I picked up a RS PRO 97, it would only be good for a few years?



The rebanding is an agreement to resolve a long standing problem of interference between NEXTEL phones and some 800 MHz public service radio systems. 

According to what I've read, if you are using a 97 to monitor a Motorola analog trunked system, you MIGHT have to reprogram the flash memory in it (not sure if this means a download, trip to Radio Shack or what) but it will continue to work fine. 

If your particular agency doesn't get affected by rebanding, you won't have to do anything. If you're not monitoring a Motorola analog trunked system, this isn't an issue.

Many older trunked scanners can't be reflashed to fix this problem and, if affected, they will have to be replaced. 

Check out this link at Grove Enterprises for more info.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## alberto (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone here into HAM Radio or Scanners ?*

Regarding rebanding, I belong to the PRO-97 Yahoo group and the subject has been raging on for months. 

The latest information (some of it directly from Radio Shack) is that the PRO-97 will not be able to be reprogrammed or reflashed -- although the actual results of rebanding haven't been seen yet. However, some types of trunking systems are not affected, and none of the conventional public service, air, or business frequencies are affected. So, depending on where you live and what kind of systems you monitor, you may or may not be affected by rebanding with the PRO-97.


----------



## zespectre (Jan 10, 2006)

*Why I listen to a radio scanner*

Because real life can be so much more interesting than "reality TV".

Last night, heard between 10pm and 11PM.

PD Dispatch - "Unit respond to a report of several dogs playing in the street. Caller asks that you check and make sure they are playing ....ummmm.... nicely".

a few minutes later on a "report of smoke call"...

Fire/EMS Unit- "All units can return to service. We found a big flowerpot full of burning incense".

And yet a few minutes later...

PD Dispatch - "Unit respond to check on the welfare of a caller. He is complaining that his neighbor is trying to kill him with psychic voodoo. Apparently this is an ongoing problem".


----------



## Arkayne (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

How much $ for a decent scanner like yours? I'd rather have background noise from a scanner than the TV.


----------



## magic79 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

My favorite was when I was in high school (with that antique crystal-controlled Johnson!). It was during the "streaking" craze in the late '70s.

Dispach: "Dispatch to 73, a citizen reports a man running naked across the McDonald's parking lot on Main St."

Unit 73: "Can you give me a better description?"


----------



## JPasquini (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

Count me in as being a scanner listener. In fact, I write about them occassionally, too! 

My interest in scanners developed out of my fascination with shortwave listening back when I was a child (30 years ago!).  That later morphed into my preperation for taking the amateur radio exams which then morphed into my transition into the information technology arena where I've been for the past 15 years. In one way or another, to me at least, they're all related.

Actually, my interest in flashlights all began - innocently enough - from a post I read on www.radioreference.com from someone who was into professional flashlights. It was all down hill from there for me, hehe.

Anyways, I enjoy listening to my scanners for local fire/police as well as some local aviation (civilian and military). I don't "live and breathe" with a scanner on, but I do like to listen as I write or do chores around the house.

What you hear on the scanner can be funny at times, sad at other times and every so often simply stunning. Moments that you will never forget...


----------



## zespectre (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

Arkayne,
I have several scanners that I've managed to collect since about 1989. The big issue right now is the combination of Governmental re-banding of the 800MHz frequencies and of many organizations switching to digital transmissions. 

The entire country will eventually be affected by one or both of these issues. The practical upshot is that an older model scanner won't trunk-track correctly (which may or may not be an issue depending on where you live and what system(s) the local departments use) and in some places even if it did track correctly you still wouldn't be able to decode/understand the digital transmissions (again, depending on the local departments and what they use).

Now not every location uses trunked systems and even fewer use digital right now so you might be able to pick up a cheap scanner and enjoy for a while though I suspect that San Diego is probably on the leading edge of the envelope.

On the other hand, if you are going to go the full route and buy an APCO (Digital capable) scanner with the newest firmware and the new 800 band trunk-tracking maps... well it's going to set you back about $550 or so because you'd want to get something like the following...

Radio Shack Pro-96 scanner- http://tinyurl.com/abufh
Scanner/PC Data Cable- http://tinyurl.com/chop5
Don Starr's Win96 Programming software- http://www.starrsoft.com/software/Win96/

I'm also sending you a PM with some info.


----------



## JPasquini (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*



Arkayne said:


> How much $ for a decent scanner like yours? I'd rather have background noise from a scanner than the TV.



Pricing really depends on what you want to monitor. For example, many public service systems utilize "trunking" technology. And, to further complicate things a little, some systems have even gone digital. Nevertheless, there is still quite a bit of conventional traffic to listen to, especially in more suburban areas. I'm not familiar at all with San Diego, so I can't comment on the systems/technologies used in your area.

If you don't need digital, the Uniden BC246T sells for around $219 and the Radio Shack PRO-97 is one sale for $149 I think. Both are decent radios, but the 246 also features dynamic memory allocation. But, if these don't fit your needs, both Radio Shack (GRE) and Uniden have a wide selection of radios - portable and desktop/mobile - to choose from. 

Not to be outdone, you may also want to look at communication receivers. Unlike scanners, communication receivers tend to be cover more of the radio spectrum and offer advanced features like a spectrum analyzer, better sensitivity, etc. However, they do not actually "scan" very well nor do they offer the ability to monitor trunked and/or digital communications. Vendors is this arena are AOR, Icom and Yaesu to name a few.


----------



## JPasquini (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*



zespectre said:


> The big issue right now is the combination of Governmental re-banding of the 800MHz frequencies and of many organizations switching to digital transmissions.



Zespectre,

Good point. Tnx for including that! 

Joe


----------



## zespectre (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

I am very familiar with the issue because I live in the metro DC area and got slammed with both when they "flipped the switch" on Dec 1, 2005 (ugh). My base unit (Pro-2052) is still great for listening to fire/rescue/ems and most of the local stuff but I can't trunk with it anymore and I had to step up to a digital unit to hear Police and Government stuff.

Sometimes I wish I lived further out. Most of those municipalities don't even have trunking, let alone digital.


----------



## Arkayne (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

Ahhhh, great info. This seems like it's a bit over my budget to get started into something like this. Perhaps I should get in touch with the local ham clubs or ham forums to figure what I need for the San Diego area. thx!


----------



## C4LED (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*



zespectre said:


> I am very familiar with the issue because I live in the metro DC area and got slammed with both when they "flipped the switch" on Dec 1, 2005 (ugh). My base unit (Pro-2052) is still great for listening to fire/rescue/ems and most of the local stuff but I can't trunk with it anymore and I had to step up to a digital unit to hear Police and Government stuff.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I lived further out. Most of those municipalities don't even have trunking, let alone digital.



This is interesting stuff. I recently bought (and enjoyed) a Radio Shack Pro-94. It was WAY more dramatic to hear what was really happening out in the world than watching TV. I've heard everything from ongoing man hunts to a theft of potato chips from a liquor store. It was also good to know about some specific things going on in my neighborhood on one particular occasion--that involved many police resources including helicopters. Some of these things show up later on the local news, but with less detail. One entertaining use was to listen to the scanner after returning from a party on New Year's and hear all the wild stuff happening.

I ended up returning it (within the one month period) because of the rebanding issue that will unfold over the next 1-2 years. No point on buying something obsolete. I've heard that the digital RS Pro-96 may still need an upgrade once the rebanding is finished that will cost around $40, and it will have to be sent to the Tandy factory. Eventually, after the rebanding is done, they'll likely come out w/new models to deal w/the change.

For now I'm not sure what to do because the rebanding is not finished and buying a Pro-96 is pretty expensive stuff...

Just as a note, here's a place w/the cheapest price I've found for a Pro-96:

http://www.grove-ent.com/radioshack.html


----------



## JPasquini (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*



Arkayne said:


> Ahhhh, great info. This seems like it's a bit over my budget to get started into something like this. Perhaps I should get in touch with the local ham clubs or ham forums to figure what I need for the San Diego area. thx!



Arkayne,

Here's some info regarding radio frequencies used around San Diego: http://www.radioreference.com/modules.php?name=TRSDB&sid=499

There are also links at the bottom of the page to other sources as well including San Diego Scan: http://www.sandiegoscan.com/.

At first observation of the Radio Reference info, it looks like SD public service utilizes analog and digital trunking. Depending upon specifics, you may very well need to get a digital-capable scanner.

But, don't give up. Even with an inexpensive conventional scanner (used PRO-92's - which can also do trunking - often sell for $75, for example), you can still monitor a LOT in just about any given area. 

Good luck!


----------



## zespectre (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

----------------Quote-------------------------------------
I've heard that the digital RS Pro-96 may still need an upgrade once the rebanding is finished that will cost around $40, and it will have to be sent to the Tandy factory. Eventually, after the rebanding is done, they'll likely come out w/new models to deal w/the change.

For now I'm not sure what to do because the rebanding is not finished and buying a Pro-96 is pretty expensive stuff...
-------------End Quote-------------------------------------
sorry about the awkward above method of quoteing but I'm sick of the system lockups on quotes! Anyway, I guess I have a slight advantage because the Pro-96's they are selling in my area have the new maps installed. Only makes sense because we've already begun the frequency shift. (Once again your nation's capitol...leading the way



)


----------



## chmsam (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

Not all areas will be rebanding or even using APCO for the time being. While it would be a real smart idea to check in your area before buying a new scanner, even a used scanner can be entertaining and informative.

It's always interesting to hear your kid getting pulled over for a speeding ticket and then hearing his version of it all when he gets home (How'd you know I was lying?!?).  

The weather report from the National Weather Service a few years ago that mentioned the barometric pressure levels and the new record set for a high pressure for the day that was really very low, so it was a new low high, or a high but really low, or was it...? (Ow, my brain hurts!) :huh2: 

The fact that every year (or even more often) there is (are) burglaries in snowy weather and the theives are amazed that they get tracked very easily. Or that they get caught bercause they leave their wallet at the scene. :thinking: 

Divorce cases that lead to full blown family disputes because:
- Mom/Dad wouldn't drive a whole 'nother 50 feet to drop off/pick up the kids.
- Mom/Dad drop off/pic up the kids two minutes (or less) late/early.
- Mom/Dad didn't send the kids with clean clothes or didn't wash the clothes before sending them home.
- Mom/Dad fed the kids at McD's instead of Arby's/Burger King/etc.
And as if it wasn't a waste of the officer's time, it's real bummer for the kids. :shakehead 

And the ever amusing (if it isn't you, anyway) EMS calls for injuries due to, umm, romantic exercises. ("They got what stuck where?!!"). Even heard one where the husband heard the call, and it wasn't him that was, err, involved. :touche:


----------



## pathalogical (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

Here you'll find users that flip back and forth between CPF and RR, myself included. It's true, you will hear stuff on a scanner that doesn't even make it on the six o'clock news. But what I find cool about it, is when you hear something unfolding on the scanner and then watch the news and you see what you were listening to, and how the media condenses what actually happened into a few words and a couple of seconds of video clips. More interesting, are calls that involve all levels of response, POL/FIRE/EMS. Public transit scrambling to re-direct buses due to a car accident blocking the intersection. Firemen talking on their radio while wearing breathing apparatus, officer out of breath after a foot pursuit...the list goes on... Once you turn the scanner on, it's hard to turn it off. It's very addictive, just like...flashlights !!!


----------



## scrappy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

You guys should check out a web site (w)(w)(w) . police-scanner.info/live-police-scanners.htm

Its great - get live police/fire/ems right over the computer from alot of states. It's clear, and fun. I used to live in Staten Island, NY and Manhattan, now live in CT, but CT is kinda boring so I listen to SI and NY fire and police...especially while at work.

Rich


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

I had an incident after New Orleans emptied out (post Katrina) that made me look into scanners again. Mrs Umbra and I were were listening to an audiobook under the soft, romantic glow of NV Green lights in our blacked out house. A helo approached and got louder and louder and louder until I finally realized that *it was hovering directly over our house.* I looked out through a flap in the blacked out louvered shutters on my front door and saw a guy in body armor and paramilitary gear crouched with a machine gun on my doorstep.

We killed the lights and ran to the back of the house as the firefight erupted. It was over in 45 seconds. The next night, after curfew, I asked a member of an 82nd Airborne patrol what all the shooting was about and he said that it was a US Marshal operation.

As soon as my power and phone came back on (6 and 7.5 weeks, respectively) I started looking for a Mil-Air scanner with 'reactive tuning'. If it ever happens again and it goes really badly I'd like the option of hearing it myself if the helo pilot tells the ground team that *the building has caught on fire...*

I found one that was really cool that would tune itself when in proximity to Mil-Air transmissions, but it costs more than I can spend right now.


----------



## Roy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

My scanner (Radio Shack Pro-70) has sure come in handy in our current "burn ban" conditions!. My county just got declared a "Disaster Area" by the Federal Gov yesterday because of all the wildfires we've been having. It really gets your attention when ALL the fire companies in the county get toned out at one time, to fight ONE grass fire....21 homes went up in smoke in that fire. We've had no rain in months and we have 20 mph winds again today. It is really nice to know where the fires are!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

I've been thinking about you Roy! Glad to hear you haven't been burned out!

Closest to us so far was a grass fire about two miles E/NE from us.

OH! I went out to the garage and found a power supply for my old Pro-60 non trunking scanner. Been searching...


----------



## zespectre (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

Okay, Part II... We must be having a silly season right now!
------------------------------------------------------------
Last night...

EMS - Dispatch, please send fire with rescue equipment. We have a white male, age 25, with his head stuck.
Dispatch - Where?
EMS - Um... we'd rather not say over the air.
Dispatch (laughing) - I mean what is your location.

and a little later....

local metro driver - Dispatch, are you sure this is right? This bus is in terrible mechanical shape and it smells BAD!
Dispatch - Driver, that's the vehicle you've been assigned so you're going to have to drive it.
driver - Son of a B*TCH, this is B*LLSH*T! I have had enough of this SH*T, some other motherfu**er can drive this piece of sh*t because I have had enough, I F**king QUIT! Find some other sorry Bast*rd for this run 'cause I've had ENOUGH of this... (and he goes on cursing for quite a while afterwards).

My wife looks at me and says "well, I guess he resigned from that job" and I busted out laughing.


----------



## MScottz (Jan 13, 2006)

Roy said:


> My scanner (Radio Shack Pro-70) has sure come in handy in our current "burn ban" conditions!. My county just got declared a "Disaster Area" by the Federal Gov yesterday because of all the wildfires we've been having. It really gets your attention when ALL the fire companies in the county get toned out at one time, to fight ONE grass fire....21 homes went up in smoke in that fire. We've had no rain in months and we have 20 mph winds again today. It is really nice to know where the fires are!!


 
My uncle lost his house in that one I believe, he has a place near Carbon somewhere. Luckily, they both made it out in time andsomehow his cows and calves survived, lost everything else though.


----------



## Roy (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

Actually, the Carbon fire was a different fire ..... a couple of counties to the northwest of me!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

Still VERY glad to hear it Roy!

Got a few freqs for my Pro-60 today. Livingston has a fair amount of Cops!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

Man! Livingston dispatch 154.785 was ROCKING on Saturday night!

Coldspring on 154.845 was running a distant second!


----------



## Navck (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

For the radioscannerless people, can you tell us storys of what you hear?


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

man, i want to know what that guy got his head stuck in!

i've been thinking about a scanner for a while now, but i know absolutely nothing. what type i want/need, what's available, how to run it, etc etc etc.
i'd like to get a quality unit that will work and work well, not top of the line, but nothing cheap either. i wonder if something good can be had for under $400?


----------



## Topper (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

I still use a Radio Shack PRO-94 works real good for me. It has dual trunking (I have no clue what that means) and 1000 programable channels it was way under the 400 mark. It picks up the local police and State police real well.
Topper


----------



## Safety1st (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

I did some 'scanning' as a teenager...

Then life became a "busmans holiday"...I joined the military and did electronic eavesdropping and wireless surveillance...

Now i'm a LEO...and the thing is blarting in my ear for the entire shift...

Consequently, i've not been an 'enthusiast' for about 16 years.

:shrug:


----------



## Radio (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

We have been have ice and freezing rain for 2 days now and expected to continue for 2 more days, I'm listening right now and it's just call after call of accidents and people off the road, the whole Mass turnpike was closed today for a bad accident, I heard a lot of the state of CT is still without power, been real busy here.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

Livingston and Coldspring are pretty quiet on this Monday night.

"24" was MUCH more exciting!

Good Luck Radio! Sounds as if you could use some!


----------



## fieldops (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

I'm about 75+ miles SE of RADIO. Yes it could be a big wind event again here this week. Winter has been on vacation for a while though. It was last year at this time we had 36-44" of snow on Cape Cod with winds to 80mph. No repeat is fine with me. We had that massive wind event after Thanksgiving. You would be amazed at the damage 110mph winds with ice have on 800 trunking systems. I had my emergency communications guys out for 3 days for disaster comms. They are always amazed at how supposedly "old fashioned amateur radio" can communicate after the public safety systems are gone. A scanner is also a must to stay informed. The Uniden APCO 25 compatibles are nice. I just wish the selectivity would be better. Especially near 500.00. The PRO-96 is great for portable use in the field. Good luck with the fires down there guys. It really looked bad. Glad you were not hurt or burned out. 

RADIO: maybe we can meet at Boxborough this year. I will likely be teaching an emergency communications seminar in one of those rooms. I plan to add a segment on flashlights too:naughty:. 

Stay safe all!!!

fieldops
WQ1O


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

Heard this from JFK airport last night...

ATC controller: "Yeah just go up behind the 747".
Pilot:"And how far is he?"


----------



## zespectre (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

This one had me groaning in sympathy for the rookie...

Dispatch- Unit 44 are you 10-8? (in service)
Unit 44- (cursing and other noise in background) Umm...no, I'd say we are definitely 10-7 (out of service). 
Dispatch- 10-4 (okay)
Unit 44- Dispatch?
Dispatch- Go ahead '44
Unit 44- Yeah, um, we're 10-42 (traffic accident) and need a 10-37 (wrecker needed) and you might want to call city and get an engineer to turn off the water. Probie just backed the unit over a fire hydrant.
Dispatch- 10-4, unit 44 I am holding you 10-7 for a wrecker.


----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

I'm also a scanner nut. I have a RadioShack Pro95 that I'm listening to right now. However I live in a rather small town, so there isn't alot of action.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

I have,

1 Uniden BCD396T (see Avatar)
2 RadioShack/GRE (RS) Pro2096
1 RS Pro96
1 RS Pro97
1 RS Pro43
1 RS Pro2006
1 Alinco DJ X7

Wow 8 scanners, I have a problem! Never counted them I guess. I know others that have 20+ scanners!  

Scanning is a rewarding hobby, I hardly ever watch TV anymore, b/c I find the scanners way more entertaining. But scanning isnt just about entertainment. My power went out the other night, it was great. Not only did I get to play with my lights, I got to listen to the electric company figure out the problem on my scanner(s). While everyone else was wondering when the power was going to come back on, I knew that as soon as Jim Bob got back from the warehouse with three 300A fuses, then the lights would be back on. I knew all this Via my scanner. On the radio he said, "OK, flip the switch." BOOM, the lights were back on. That was rewarding to me.

You wanna know what really goes on in your town?? Sure the News is great, but the real deal comes from listening to the scanner. I would say that more important stories that happen locally dont make the news than does. Knowing what goes on in your city is great for your security, knowing what areas are safe and unsafe, where cars are getting broke into, arson fires, etc.

Those of you whose cities are going digital (Apco project 25). My county is digital, and honestly the $500 scanner is a one time price to pay. There is no monthly subscription like cable/ sattelite TV. The audio quality compared to analog is worth the extra money to me. When you listen to digital transmssions there is absolutley no static what so ever when you are in the listening area.

I encourage everyone to own at least one scanner, tell the wife it could save your lives due to NOAA weather alerts, most scanners have this feature (SAME alerts).

www.radioreference.com is a good place to go for newbies, they have a database FULL of frequencies for your city. Also the forum is awesome, see the FAQ, that is very helpful. 

For me, it doesnt get anymore exciting than hearing a high speed pursuit. I hate that these happen, but when they do it makes for some good scanning. Theres really no good reason not to own a scanner, unless youre broke of course.  

I will step off my soapbox now. Have a good day.


----------



## Safety1st (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

Are there any US police channels/frequencies that are broadcast on the internet ?


----------



## pathalogical (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*



Safety1st said:


> Are there any US police channels/frequencies that are broadcast on the internet ?


Just google 'police scanner' and you'll get lotsa hits.

PSM,

My 246 is on right now, I'm also on RR. What I like about listening is when you watch the local news, you can see what you heard on the scanner. Suffice it to say, a very short version of what you heard.


----------



## KDOG3 (May 20, 2006)

*Scanners: Good make and model? (radio type that is...)*

Been kicking around the idea of getting a scanner. Had one a while back (Radio shack Pro-64) but sold it. Not looking for a bagillion channels, just good freq coverage. Whats a good make and model? Good online place to buy it?


----------



## Nightwatch (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Scanners: Good make and model? (radio type that is...)*

IT all depends on what you want to listen to. Many Police and Emergency crews are moving to digital trunked systems and that entails a 400-500 dollar scanner to listen in with. Aviation and VHF public safety systems scanners can be had for round a hundred dollars. Take a look at Radioreference.com and in particular their wiki ( http://wiki.radioreference.com/index.php/Main_Page ) There is much there to help you select a good scanner.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Scanners: Good make and model? (radio type that is...)*

Look into Icoms, pricey, but wayy easier to program than Radio Shacks and have plenty of features to keep you busy


----------



## darkhanger18 (Sep 10, 2006)

*Scanners?*

Looked around a decent bit, couldn't find anything directed at what I was wondering, so I'll ask... a few guys in my fire dept. are looking for some cheap(er) portable scanners(sub$200 catagory). The only real requirement for these is that they be able to recieve 46.260, 46.140 and 46.420. Although it would be nice if 485.712 and 453.500 and 33.960. Thank you for any reccomendations you might have in advance  

~ Tyler


----------



## Roy (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

Check your local Radio Shack!


----------



## darkhanger18 (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

as dumb as it may sound...I didn't even think of that


----------



## icecube (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

Is there such a thing as a in-car scanner? As in, the ones that may take place of your radio?

I know mobiles probably could, but some of them look like they more or less mount on something. Well, I could use a portable, but...errr...ideas?

A collapsable antenna would be nice too, a magnetic roof mount tends to imply theft.


----------



## was_jlh (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

http://www.radioreference.com


----------



## C4LED (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

If these frequencies are analog, you can get a decent scanner from Rat Shack for around a $100 or less.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

I would recommend a Pro-83 made by GRE (RadioShack). I dont know if it gets the 485.712 and 453.500. But definatley gets the other freqs you listed. Also has signal stalker,picks up strong nearby signals automatically. 

Price= Around $75.00


----------



## Gene (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

Hey PSM,
I've been meaning to contact you so I'll do it here in darkhanger's thread if he doesn't mind.

I live very rural and am looking for a good scanner that works in rural areas. I would like a portable that uses AA cells or anything besides those horrible NiCD battery packs. 

What would you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*



Gene said:


> Hey PSM,
> I've been meaning to contact you so I'll do it here in darkhanger's thread if he doesn't mind.
> 
> I live very rural and am looking for a good scanner that works in rural areas. I would like a portable that uses AA cells or anything besides those horrible NiCD battery packs.
> ...


LOL, no problem. Here is your county un the radio reference databaase. Looking at these frequencies, they are conventional, non-trunked. So basically, ANY scanner should work for you! Yep, as long as it isnt 100 years old anyway. Again, the Pro-83 would work great for you!


----------



## Omega Man (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

I've given up on buying replacement cell packs for mine. I only use it when it's plugged into a cigarette lighter now


----------



## scott.cr (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

I would have to agree with PSM's recommendations on the basic scanners, but if any of your guys are looking for something with slightly better multi-purpose capabilities, Icom and Yaesu make some great portable (VERY compact) continuous coverage receivers that go from like 100 khz to 1.3 GHz, and do "wideband" FM so you can get TV audio, broadcast FM and so on. I have an Icom R5 ($200 radio) and since it travels with me I have about 800 of the 1050 channels used. It also does SAME weather alerts so you can get the NOAA announcements on various natural hazards and terrorism attacks.

The R5 doesn't have some features of a scanner, like the scan speed and trunking, but it does have rudimentary scanning capabilities. But the memory channels and frequency seek features CANNOT be beat. They can theoretically get shortwave broadcasts, but you'll probably need a huge antenna to do so. I can only receive one or two SW broadcasts at any given time with the stock antenna. (Mostly I use a stubby antenna for better portability at the expense of listening sensitivity.)


----------



## Gene (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

Thanks so much PSM! Got one for sale?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*



Gene said:


> Thanks so much PSM! Got one for sale?


No, my county is digital, $500+ scanners only.  

I do have a few classics, Pro43 and Pro 2006, but they arent for sale..... Cold dead fingers.... :laughing:


----------



## C4LED (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> I would recommend a Pro-83 made by GRE (RadioShack). I dont know if it gets the 485.712 and 453.500. But definatley gets the other freqs you listed. Also has signal stalker,picks up strong nearby signals automatically.
> 
> Price= Around $75.00



Yes. Go w/the Pro-83 (or 84 - the same thing). PSM knows his (blank) stuff!


----------



## senecaripple (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

i thought the pro 83 was discontinued! i have not seen them in the ny region in a long time. but then, i'm getting the impression that radio shack around the ny area is phasing out scanners, as all i've seen are sell outs of discontinued returns. i havent seen a pro 96 scanner in the radio shacks i've visited. ny, nj area.


----------



## gorn (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

I picked up a pro-83 a couple of months ago for $59. It is a great little unit. I have been into scanners since scanners have been available. I think I still have a patrolman 3 analog tuning radio in the closet somewhere. I think one of my favorites is my pro-2006. I have had some of the fancier ones like yaesu, but for simplicity the pro-83 is a great entry level scanner.


----------



## VT-Metal-VT (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

i've got an ICOM-ICR5 it's a very good brand!


----------



## greenlight (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

I thought this was going to be about the movie.


----------



## darkhanger18 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

So, based on PSM's recomendation we got a few Pro-83's, and for around $85(each) after tax, not so bad at all. I also Picked up a Uniden BC72XLT for $45 off ebay, came to $53 with shipping, seems like a decent scanner for the money. I love the Pro-83, Even though I havn't fully entered all the channels I want, one of the other guys did, and we've been listening to EVERYTHING. Thanks for the reccomendations again PSM and everyone else. Definatley a hobby I might look to further myself in(GREATTTT SOMETHING ELSE TO SPEND MONEY ON  )


----------



## Gene (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

Yeah, thanks again PSM and especially for that link.


----------



## Gene (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

Well, after trying to win many auctions on Ebay and having no luck, (those Pro-83's are popular!), I finally found one. I can't understand why RS discontinued them. Anyway, I finally got one coming with 2 extra antennas and all the items that came with it originally for $87.50 shipped. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## clipse (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*

Its odd that this came up now. I've been looking at scanners. I decided to go with a Pro-94 but will have to wait another week till I get paid. 

clipse


----------



## Mike Painter (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> LOL, no problem. Here is your county un the radio reference databaase. Looking at these frequencies, they are conventional, non-trunked. So basically, ANY scanner should work for you! Yep, as long as it isnt 100 years old anyway. Again, the Pro-83 would work great for you!



Interesting database. However it's wrong for most of Glenn country, CA


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Scanners?*



Mike Painter said:


> Interesting database. However it's wrong for most of Glenn country, CA



You can submitt information, that is how the database is built! My county hardly had anything before i submitted most of it!


----------



## clipse (Oct 3, 2006)

*Scanner question...police scanner (PSM?!?!?!)*

I probably could have just PMed PoliceScannerMan but I thought I would ask here. Does anyone have a Radio Shack brand Pro-97? I recently got one and I have a question about the internal battery charger. Is it a smartcharger that will shutoff when the batteries are charged completely? I put 4 Sanyo 2500mAH AA's in it and the day before yesterday they were pretty warm after being in the scanner and plugged in over night. Then last night I checked and they were still warm but not as warm. 

BTW, this is my first scanner and IT IS AWESOME!!!!! Granted I don't have anything to compare it too. I got the Win97 program was had the scanner programmed just the way I wanted it in no time. I still have add the conservation department frequecies though. 

Thanks,

clipse


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Recommendations for a police scanner?*

I used to be into it a while back, but "life" took me away from it. I'm looking to get a decent scanner. I came across this Radio Shack one though I know they are'nt the best.

I am looking for extended frequency coverage, don't need 1000 channel capacity and reasonable quality. Suggestions?


----------



## Pydpiper (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations for a police scanner?*

Gee, I wonder if anyone here is into police scanners??
PSM's ears are twitching..


----------



## Sigman (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Why I listen to a radio scanner*

Found enough "scanner related threads" to justify a merge...there's still a few more you can find via searching - but those merged here seemed "most related".


----------



## MrThompson (Oct 6, 2006)

Been into this for years and just found this thread. If you are just getting into radio and are not concerned with trunking or digital, the Yaesu VR500 is a great little rig. While not the best scanner it will do and you also get HF (shortwave) and SSB (single side band) to introduce you to the whole world of radio. Need trunking, AM//FM/TV/SW and lots of channels? Get a Uniden BR330T. Need digital? Get a BCD396T. While I have a host of rigs, nothing beats the above mentioned Unidens for scanning. FWIW, a VR500, VX-7R HT and a BR330T are in my briefcase, AR8000s/Scout and an AR5000 are at home. The 330T gets the most use, I never leave home without it.

73,

Colin


----------



## TENMMIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Scanner question...police scanner (PSM?!?!?!)*

the 97 manual says 16 hrs to recharge 1600mAh NI-MH( their recomended batt), 6 hrs 600 mAh ,8 hrs for 850 ( both fully discharged and scanner not on)so i would guess 25 hrs for you, your using the yellow batt holder right?...it does not have any form of smart charger , so its all up to you the manual says though "do not over charge, overcharge will shorten battery life" can use ni cad as well, recomends 9vdc at at least 300 mA however im not sure how they arraive at their numbers im just extrapolating


clipse said:


> I probably could have just PMed PoliceScannerMan but I thought I would ask here. Does anyone have a Radio Shack brand Pro-97? I recently got one and I have a question about the internal battery charger. Is it a smartcharger that will shutoff when the batteries are charged completely? I put 4 Sanyo 2500mAH AA's in it and the day before yesterday they were pretty warm after being in the scanner and plugged in over night. Then last night I checked and they were still warm but not as warm.
> 
> BTW, this is my first scanner and IT IS AWESOME!!!!! Granted I don't have anything to compare it too. I got the Win97 program was had the scanner programmed just the way I wanted it in no time. I still have add the conservation department frequecies though.
> 
> ...


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't believe anyone has mentioned another difference between the Radio Shack and Uniden trunking digital scanners that is important to many: the Radio Shack Pro-96 digital scanner does not receive the military air frequencies. The Bearcat 396T does receive those frequencies. I do not yet have a scanner, but I have been planning to buy a Bearcat 396T for awhile. If your local police/fire agencies use trunked and digital systems, and you are interested in listening to them, you had better save up and invest eventually in one of the new, digital-ready scanners. Everybody will go there eventually.

I currently do a lot of HF listening with a Icom IC-775 DSP ham transceiver. It is ready for me to get my amateur license, which is in the works. There have been mixed messages from various posters here about another thing: a few have said you need more than a ham technician license to use the HF bands. Not true, as other have mentioned. You can use CW (morse code) on the HF bands with your technician license.


----------



## MrThompson (Oct 12, 2006)

And CW is cool. It saved the day in Independence Day.


----------

